# mayhem goes F*cking ccrazy......AGAIN



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The Mayhem Miller saga just keeps on getting stranger and stranger, as the former MMA star has now taken to Twitter to go off on his former teammate and all around good guy Mark Munoz. It's strange, considering how Mark Munoz has wanted to help Mayhem in this trying time in his life, and it seems that Mayhem is just digging himself further and further down a hole. MONKEY ‏@mayhemmiller 31 Aug You are such a *******@markmunoz how do you expect to do anything with your life other than be your wife's gimp? MONKEY ‏@mayhemmiller 31 Aug @keifcollins @markmunoz @mark_munoz WHERE'S HE BEEN FOR 12 MONTHS ***** **** ***** ***** ***** DANA'S PHILIPINA ***** MONKEY ‏@mayhemmiller 31 Aug MUNOZ IS OFFICIALLY A *****.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

ah and the latest tweets:

MAYHEM VS. MARK MUNOZ ...AND EVERYONE ELSE?

"You are such a bitch @markmunoz how do you expect to do anything with your life other than be your wife's gimp?" -Jason Miller

"@mark_munoz WHERE'S HE BEEN FOR 12 MONTHS BITCH c**t WHORE WHORE WHORE DANA'S PHILIPINA BITCH" -Jason Miller

"TALK AT ME IF YOU ARE A MAN... LOOK AT ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME SOMETHING" -Jason Miller

"MUNOZ IS OFFICIALLY A BITCH." -Jason Miller

"I GOT SO MUCH BAIL MONEY THEY CAINT STOP ME... IMRIIIIIICH" -Jason Miller

"I love her. f**k you. All of you." -Jason Miller

"Heartbreak is fun, when you have the embodiment of american sadness constantly trolling about it." -Jason Miller

"I need to express myself, I'll continue to do so, in the hopes that the case study of this simple MONKEY will aid humankind in the future." -Jason Miller

"So thankful for the unexpected friends gained from this painful experience. Glad the phonies have been exposed now," -Jason Miller


----------

